# How easy is it to get travel/hotel work



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

Me again!!

Just wondered if anyone knew how easy it was to get work in the travel or hotel industry in Paphos - I don't yet speak Cypriot and have found this may be a problem??

Can anyone give me any advice on this?

Thanks

Clare


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

clarep said:


> Hi
> 
> Me again!!
> 
> ...


Not being able to speak Greek will not be a problem as most Cypriots speak English. 
You might find however that in the hotel trade you are competing with Eastern Europeans who work for peanuts.
However if you contact some of the travel companies such as Thomas Cook, Thomsons etc you might get as job as a rep. Many of the reps are expat residents here.


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats great Veronica - thanks for all your help here!

Do you know if many landlords are willing to take pets in their accomm?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

clarep said:


> Thats great Veronica - thanks for all your help here!
> 
> Do you know if many landlords are willing to take pets in their accomm?


Most landlords are ok with small dogs, some will accept large ones but most wont.


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Veronica - you've been a great help.

We've got 2 small dogs who are in the process of having their pet passports! We're so excited about moving out there and are hoping to come out for a week to sort out long term rental apartment - can't wait!!!!!!

Thanks

Clare


----------

